# Dominion Dry - Gold Brand Dietetic Ginger Ale Toronto



## RCO (Nov 30, 2017)

another bottle I wanted to post was this ginger ale bottle , was also part of the estate auction , part of a lot of a couple Toronto bottles , oddly one else bid even though they did on the other bottles so I got them cheap 


I tried to search around for info but couldn't really come up with much and don't recall ever seeing this bottle before  .  book lists Dominion Dry ginger ale co ltd as 1950-1965 which makes sense as that's when diet pop became popular , seen bottles from dominion dry but not diet versions or gold brand ?  

there is a lot of writing on the bottle and label somewhat faded but still  nice colour overall , its neat to look at but guessing it tasted terrible 

front - Gold brand - Dietetic Ginger Ale 
       Contains Saccharine , does not contain sugar , prepared for the exclusive use of persons suffering from disease 
Dominion dry Ginger ale co ltd - Toronto Canada 

Back - Gold brand - Serve Cold - this beverage has a calorific value of 1 1/2 calories - contents 6 1/2   fl oz 

Base just has a dominion marking


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 30, 2017)

Very cool! I like it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 30, 2017)

That's an interesting one, never seen that one or anything like it before. It looks like a very early diet soda.  I have no idea what the markings about disease are about, that seems like a terrible way to market a soda that's mostly consumed by people trying not to gain weight.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes the earlier diet sodas are always interesting, and I suppose it was aimed at both weight loss and diabetics. I wonder if it was completely sugar free? 
Seems to me there was a confusing time when they were labelled sugar free and calorie reduced.


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's an interesting one, never seen that one or anything like it before. It looks like a very early diet soda.  I have no idea what the markings about disease are about, that seems like a terrible way to market a soda that's mostly consumed by people trying not to gain weight.



its wording is kind of weird , I had never seen it before either which is partly why I bought it . 

its not clear what disease ? there referring to but one would have to assume diabetics


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> Yes the earlier diet sodas are always interesting, and I suppose it was aimed at both weight loss and diabetics. I wonder if it was completely sugar free?
> Seems to me there was a confusing time when they were labelled sugar free and calorie reduced.



I'd wonder how old it is ? if its early might it be early to late 50's or from the 60's when diet soda's became more common ? 
also have no idea how long it was produced ? as dominion dry operated for some time but this might not have lasted that long or been that popular


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 1, 2017)

It has a date code right?.....that will tell ya


----------



## RCO (Dec 2, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> It has a date code right?.....that will tell ya




A (dominion mark ) 1  and v - 971   but those numbers don't mean anything to me


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 2, 2017)

That indicates 1951 I think, which would make it one of the world's first diet sodas.  (In theory it could be 1941 but that does not seem particularly likely).  It actually predates Wikipedia's start date for the earliest diet soda by one year, but the bottle could have sat around in a warehouse for a while before the label was printed.


----------



## RCO (Dec 2, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> That indicates 1951 I think, which would make it one of the world's first diet sodas.  (In theory it could be 1941 but that does not seem particularly likely).  It actually predates Wikipedia's start date for the earliest diet soda by one year, but the bottle could have sat around in a warehouse for a while before the label was printed.



the book seems to indicate dominion dry added "ltd " to name in 1950 and this bottle has ltd so its not likely any earlier than 1950 but it does seem to be a very early diet soda


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 2, 2017)

Definitely not 1941.... 51 would be likely the deal, I agree it could have been printed on a bottle that was a couple years old...at most.


----------

